# Spanish Galleon Spanish Galleon Classic Corona Cigar Review - An ok daily smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Appearance, pre-light: some visual flaws on the wrapper, smelled like walnuts. A bit tight draw, hinting draw problems after being lit. I really li...

Read the full review here: Spanish Galleon Spanish Galleon Classic Corona Cigar Review - An ok daily smoke


----------

